# current legal job market in Dubai



## polly600 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

I am trying to obtain a paralegal position in Dubai. My main work experience is in commercial litigation

What is the current legal job market like in Dubai? Are there many opportunities out there? Are there areas of law that are particularly strong at the moment?

I am currently trying to secure a position from the UK - how possible is it to get a position whilst being in the UK? Is it much more of an advantage to be on the ground? 

If you have a position in a law firm in Dubai how long did it take you to find it and did you get the position before you moved out to Dubai?

Are there more opportunities in private practice or in-house? Which firms tend to have expat vacancies?

I would really appreciate any advice or info

Thanks!


----------

